# NFL Draft Official Thread



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Who takes Joe Burrow??
Tua to Miami??
Fromm to Saints??

Who do the Falcons take since they got Gurley??


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

This will be one weird draft with no fans attending!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

Who’s y’alls teams and who do you want them to draft at their slot?

I guess I want the Bucs to take a tackle.  Either Wirfs from Owa or Thomas from Georgia.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Joe Burrow to Cincinnati 1st pick!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 23, 2020)

Wonder where fromm will end up


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow. First 3 picks are Buckeyes or ex buckeye


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. First 3 picks are Buckeyes or ex buckeye


Yep, that’s gotta be a first. I thought Detroit was going to take Derrick Brown.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 23, 2020)

This is gonna' take forever.... 
Derrick Brown in 3 years is going to break someone's bank. He is a beast..


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

3 of urban Meyers recruits in the first 3 spots


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Andrew Thomas OT UGA #4


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Andrew Thomas OT UGA #4


A bit of a surprise but good for him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> A bit of a surprise but good for him.


They had him going real early for a while


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Dolphins take a chance on tua


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 23, 2020)

Tua goes to miami


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Tua went to the Dolphins!

Good Luck Tua you gonna need it with the Dolphins!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> They had him going real early for a while


First rounder no doubt. #4 was a surprise though


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Wonder where fromm will end up


Early in 2nd would be my guess prolly to the Saints or Tampa Bay with Brady


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Derrick Brown DT Auburn - Carolina


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Early in 2nd would be my guess prolly to the Saints or Tampa Bay with Brady


TB isn’t wasting a 2nd round pick on a qb after signing Brady.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

bullgator said:


> TB isn’t wasting a 2nd round pick on a qb after signing Brady.


It wouldn’t surprise me because they talked about Brady mentoring Fromm at New England same maybe said for Tampa Bay!
Brady only signed for 2 years and I believe he will retire!

Their backup QB is Ryan Griffin???

We shall see!


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 23, 2020)

I hope the Falcons can figure out a way to get Kinlaw


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Henry Ruggs Alabama- Raiders


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2020)

Brady moves up to 13, they say for a tackle to block for him.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me because they talked about Brady mentoring Fromm at New England same maybe said for Tampa Bay!
> Brady only signed for 2 years and I believe he will retire!
> 
> Their backup QB is Ryan Griffin???
> ...


They also have Blaine Gabbert. 
I think they take a qb this draft, but not that high. I’m guessing 5-6 round, and Fromm may be available then.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking good for big Kinlaw if he isn’t taken sooner.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Who’s y’alls teams and who do you want them to draft at their slot?
> 
> I guess I want the Bucs to take a tackle.  Either Wirfs from Owa or Thomas from Georgia.


They got wirf


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They got wirf


Yes they did .

Maybe I’ll watch them some this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

bullgator said:


> They also have Blaine Gabbert.
> I think they take a qb this draft, but not that high. I’m guessing 5-6 round, and Fromm may be available then.....


Fromm should go in the 2nd and the analysts seem to be dead on this year with their pre-draft picks!

I would rather see him go to the Saints in the 2nd but my luck he will go to the Falcons!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They got wirf


He is a beast jumping out of that pool like that!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I hope the Falcons can figure out a way to get Kinlaw


He's gone


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I hope the Falcons can figure out a way to get Kinlaw


Didn’t happen


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Falcons gonna SUX and gonna get Gurley hurt!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Fromm should go in the 2nd and the analysts seem to be dead on this year with their pre-draft picks!
> 
> I would rather see him go to the Saints in the 2nd but my luck he will go to the Falcons!


Saints would be a great place for Fromm.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Saints would be a great place for Fromm.


I think so as well! 
I like him behind Brees!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2020)

So who do the falcons pic?


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Jerry Jeudy Alabama- Denver


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

AJ Terrell Clemson- FALCONS


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

Not sure about that Falcons pick.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Not sure about that Falcons pick.


Didn’t he get torched by LSU in the natty game?


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> AJ Terrell Clemson- FALCONS


Terrible pick. Falcons need interior push. Nobody can cover without that!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Didn’t he get torched by LSU in the natty game?



Yep! Badly


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 23, 2020)

Haha, falcons doing what falcons do, sucking.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2020)

Dan Quinn coached the Falcons to a winning streak at the end of the season to save his can and all he did was move down in the draft to make this pick. Smh ?‍....Time to clean house at the front office


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2020)

It’s not not like the Falcons are known for finding “hidden talent “ in the draft


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> Haha, falcons doing what falcons do, sucking.


ALWAYS


----------



## DannyW (Apr 23, 2020)

Bad Falcons pick...terrible decision!

Maybe A J Terrell turns out to be an All Pro but they could have gotten him with a 40-50 pick. Instead they burn a #16 pick on him. They should have traded the #16 down to a #30-40 pick plus a ball boy.

At least they would have been ahead a ball boy.

Incredibly bad business decision no matter how good Terrell turns out to be....


----------



## bullgator (Apr 23, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> It’s not not like the Falcons are known for finding “hidden talent “ in the draft


They really don’t have to. It just seems like Terrell was a stretch pick when there were more solid picks available. I get it that they were looking to fill a position need but first round picks should be guys who are going to see the field, no question.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 23, 2020)

Falcons are the smartest people in the room.  If you don't believe it, just ask them.  Remember Aundray Bruce!


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Needed an interior game wrecker. Not a 3rd round pick in the first round.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 23, 2020)

Thomas D is the smartest guy in football. Another blown pick. You’re playing 2 hall of fame QBs 4 games a year that can’t run so the logical pick would be an inside pressure guy to move them out of the pocket and help Jarrett. Nope. He picks a grab happy “needs to be coached up” CB. #robertalford2.0


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 23, 2020)

Aaron Rogers probably not happy in Green Bay either. Wow


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Isaiah Wilson UGA - Pick #29 TENNESSEE


GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

drhunter1 said:


> Needed an interior game wrecker. Not a 3rd round pick in the first round.


???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Strong 1st round for Uga's o line


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Surprising last pick as Edward's Helaire is the first and only RB taken in the 1st rd.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

He should do well at KC


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> AJ Terrell Clemson- FALCONS



NO faith in Falcons front office


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 24, 2020)

SEC WEST division had more 1st round picks than the big10 and acc COMBINED...no real surprise


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 24, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> .no real surprise


Can also be said about OSUs first rd success, DL success and DB success. 5 first rd cornerbacks in the last 5 drafts. No one else with more than 1.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 24, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Can also be said about OSUs first rd success, DL success and DB success. 5 first rd cornerbacks in the last 5 drafts. No one else with more than 1.



Saban has a first rounder at EVERY position since his tenure at BAMA...no one else can claim that...kickers excluded


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 24, 2020)

Yep, underwhelming, disappointing #16 pick for Falcons in 1st round as usual, unfortunately.

Sounds like 49-ers' coach & ex-Falcons OC Shanahan at pick #14 selected South Carolina's DT Javon Kinlaw that Atlanta wanted.

SEC delivered 15 of the 32 players in the 1st-round.

Popular college teams delivering top talent in 1st round include 5 from LSU, 4 from Alabama, & 3 from OSU.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 24, 2020)

drhunter1 said:


> Terrible pick. Falcons need interior push. Nobody can cover without that!





drhunter1 said:


> Needed an interior game wrecker. Not a 3rd round pick in the first round.



I've always been a trench warfare guy.  That's where games are won and lost. A strong  D line eases the pain of the secondary

They're going to address quarterback at some point in the near future also. If I were going to burn a1st round pick I would've grabbed one.  A DB is not a gamechanger


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 24, 2020)

has fromm been picked yet?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 24, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> has fromm been picked yet?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 24, 2020)

May have to watch Tampa Bay this year.

Brady/Gronk/Swift

Made for TV.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 24, 2020)

No, Fromm not picked yet, but may get in on the action tonight with the 2nd & 3rd rounds.  Feel free to follow along on ABC TV at 7 pm or web links below again tonight. 



*NFL Draft Picks* below: 

https://www.nfl.com/draft/tracker/picks?year=2020 

or

https://www.espn.com/nfl/draft/rounds 



*NFL Draft Prospects or Best Available* below: 

https://www.nfl.com/draft/tracker/prospects/QB?college=allColleges&page=1&status=ALL&year=2020 

or 

https://www.espn.com/nfl/draft/bestavailable/_/position/qb


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> has fromm been picked yet?


It looked like last night the Patriots or the Saints will get him in the 2nd??

Just according where Hurts & Eason gets chosen??

Falcons Draft like they don’t want to win!
Of all the people they could have chose, why him???


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep! Badly



just a couple times


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Surprising last pick as Edward's Helaire is the first and only RB taken in the 1st rd.


Yea they said the Chiefs really didn’t need anyone, shocking Swift didn’t go in 1st round!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> It looked like last night the Patriots or the Saints will get him in the 2nd??
> 
> Just according where Hurts & Eason gets chosen??
> 
> ...



last time that i watched the falcons game bartkowski was QB, it was vs the saints in the old stadium

i think peyton manning's daddy was the saints QB that day lol


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 24, 2020)

Draft at 7pm tonight.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 24, 2020)

Fromm going to the Patriots would be a huge opportunity. I think he would be a good fit. 

Love going to Green Bay ought to shake things up a bit


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 24, 2020)

swift gonna be taking handoffs from stafford.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Swift to DETROIT 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Fromm going to the Patriots would be a huge opportunity. I think he would be a good fit.
> 
> Love going to Green Bay ought to shake things up a bit


I like Fromm in New Orleans


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I like Fromm in New Orleans


That would be another good option. He might get to play this year with the Pats


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

*Pick Analysis*
*D’Andre Swift*





Round 2 • Pick 3 (35)
SEE ALL
Matthew Stafford has played most of his career without an elite RB1. Swift could change that narrative as a hybrid RB with Christian McCaffrey/Alvin Kamara-like skills. He is an outstanding runner between the tackles and on the perimeter but also flashes elite pass catching skills.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Pick #47 Falcons - DL Marlon Davidson Auburn


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Pick #47 Falcons - DL Marlon Davidson Auburn


Probably the best pick available, if not Dobbins.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Pick #47 Falcons - DL Marlon Davidson Auburn


Good pick.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Pick #53 Jalen Hurts - Philadelphia Eagles


----------



## Resica (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Pick #53 Jalen Hurts - Philadelphia Eagles


What's up with that? They can't want him as a quarterback.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Resica said:


> What's up with that? They can't want him as a quarterback.


Weird pick to me also


----------



## James12 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hurts will be a QB.  I think he’s better than viewed.

Falcons are the only team with no backup plan.  Ole Ryan!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

James12 said:


> Hurts will be a QB.  I think he’s better than viewed.
> 
> Falcons are the only team with no backup plan.  Ole Ryan!


I hope they don’t take Fromm!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 24, 2020)

James12 said:


> Hurts will be a QB.  I think he’s better than viewed.
> 
> Falcons are the only team with no backup plan.  Ole Ryan!


I was hoping to get Jalen here. Hes a good kid. That said Wentz is made of glass. He'll get to play


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I was hoping to get Jalen here. Hes a good kid. That said Wentz is made of glass. He'll get to play


I like Hurts hope he is successful with the Eagles!


----------



## Resica (Apr 24, 2020)

James12 said:


> Hurts will be a QB.  I think he’s better than viewed.
> 
> Falcons are the only team with no backup plan.  Ole Ryan!



I doubt it, not their backup anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Probably the best pick available, if not Dobbins.



Good pick for the Falcons!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Just tuning in. Looks like the Lions are betting on the Dawgs being winners. Has Fromm gone yet?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just tuning in. Looks like the Lions are betting on the Dawgs being winners. Has Fromm gone yet?


Wherever he was, he probably gone now


----------



## riprap (Apr 24, 2020)

Fromm still waiting...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Like to see the Falcons take Zuniga or Terrell Lewis with this next pick


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey Rack, I’m getting the feeling the Bucs may take Fromm at #76.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

How was Soloman Kindley with the Dawgs this yr?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

I thought NO was trading up to get ol Fromm


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought NO was trading up to get ol Fromm


I thought the same thing!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Hey Rack, I’m getting the feeling the Bucs may take Fromm at #76.


I just thought the Saints would have just now!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

So much for feelings........


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Hey Rack, I’m getting the feeling the Bucs may take Fromm at #76.


Goodness I hope the Falcons don’t get him at #78


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Hey Rack, I’m getting the feeling the Bucs may take Fromm at #76.



Looks like they're betting the farm on Brady


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Goodness I hope the Falcons don’t get him at #78



??


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like they're betting the farm on Brady


They showed that Jacksonville was needing a QB???


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> How was Soloman Kindley with the Dawgs this yr?


I figured he would be gone


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??


Evidently no one in the NFL needs a FG kicker??
I thought Hot Rod would have went in the 2nd!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

If the Bucs were going to take a RB, I don’t know why they didn’t take Moss.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

I about puked with that Falcons pick, I just knew they was gonna get Fromm!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Lord help


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Evidently no one in the NFL needs a FG kicker??
> I thought Hot Rod would have went in the 2nd!


Most kickers are signed as undrafted free agents unless they’re something special.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I about puked with that Falcons pick



Anytime they start off with...Well Matt is....well an interesting guy. ???


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Most kickers are signed as undrafted free agents unless they’re something special.


Hot Rod is, but that may be the case!
Alabama would draft him if they could!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Evidently no one in the NFL needs a FG kicker??
> I thought Hot Rod would have went in the 2nd!



I think they learned their lesson when the Bucs took Aguayo in the 2nd.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think they learned their lesson when the Bucs took Aguayo in the 2nd.


Lawrence Cager is still left, he is a beast!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

And HotRod wasn’t even the most accurate kicker in the SEC last year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> And HotRod wasn’t even the most accurate kicker in the SEC last year.


He won the Lou Groza award this year.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

Yep, but he missed a few when the game was on the line.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

The only places I can see Fromm going is NE, TB, NO, Jacksonville, or 
Atlanta


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

Jacksonville QB is Josh Dobbs??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Lawrence Cager is still left, he is a beast!



I'd forgotten all about Cager. I figured he'd have gone in the 2nd.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Jacksonville QB is Josh Dobbs??


I thought they had Minshew?


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought they had Minshew?


They do


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought they had Minshew?


They said on the draft they were looking for a QB??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Mrs Fromm about to pour another margarita...?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> They said on the draft they were looking for a QB??


Looks like they're betting on Eason and Fromm being available in the 4th.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

???? Patriots cant stand Godell


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???? Patriots cant stand Godell


Is Newton going to the Patriots that’s what i am hearing


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Is Newton going to the Patriots that’s what i am hearing



They must know something we dont.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

You would think TN,Jax, No would be looking for Fromm or Eason.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Is Roger drunk?


----------



## antharper (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Roger drunk?


High !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

Hard to believe only one of Willie's Noles have been drafted. Maybe this means we're returning some serious talent...???


----------



## bullgator (Apr 24, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hard to believe only one of Willie's Noles have been drafted. Maybe this means we're returning some serious talent...???


Who’s that good DT y’all have? Isn’t he in this years draft?


----------



## BG77 (Apr 24, 2020)

Fromm maybe 2 chances left tonight with Raiders or Steelers??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Who’s that good DT y’all have? Isn’t he in this years draft?



Big Marvin Wilson. He surprisingly stayed with us after being injured in early Nov. He's a stud


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 24, 2020)

Bowden from Kentucky went before Fromm and season? Wut???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

NO and NE have been teasing Fromm and the dogs all day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 24, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Bowden from Kentucky went before Fromm and season? Wut???



I think they took him as a WR though.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 25, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think they took him as a WR though.


Yeah probably. Still listed as a QB though on the Fox draft list.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 25, 2020)

Fromm and eason still not drafted??

next round...........


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Sports radio sources reported more details about what was going on around the Falcons #16 pick in the 1st round.  Raiders called Falcons to trade up to try to get the #16 pick, but the Falcons said it would cost them their 2nd round pick which the Raiders declined & still traded up to get the #19 pick for an OSU CB.  Eagles with the #21 pick was going to select Clemson CB A.J. Terrell, but the Atlanta was able to get him.  

What frustrated me about Atlanta's 1st round pick was that many other higher rated players were available at the CB position & at other needed positions, but let's hope Falcons' evaluation had better info to help them select what was best available for the team's needs. 

Looks like the Falcons filled holes with good players at CB, DT, & C positions in the 1st three rounds. 

Good luck to Fromm on Saturday.


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 25, 2020)

What is going on Fromm still not drafted?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 25, 2020)

His combine performance I guess?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 25, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> His combine performance I guess?


Maybe his college performance?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Maybe his college performance?


I think it’s several things. Being 6‘0,6‘1 in a league that likes 6‘3 minimum at qb. His slow 40 times. His smaller hands that hurt his deep throws. Add it up and he’s a 4-6 rounder. I did think his leadership and smarts might move him up a bit for a team in need.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Big Marvin Wilson. He surprisingly stayed with us after being injured in early Nov. He's a stud


Marvin Wilson! That’s him.  
Yep, I expected to see him in the draft.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 25, 2020)

glynr329 said:


> What is going on Fromm still not drafted?


Teams looked at tape. Simple


----------



## James12 (Apr 25, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Bowden from Kentucky went before Fromm and season? Wut???



He’s a receiver / specials guy.   He’s the real deal too.


----------



## James12 (Apr 25, 2020)

glynr329 said:


> What is going on Fromm still not drafted?



Are you surprised?


----------



## James12 (Apr 25, 2020)

Fromm will be running for Houston county commissioner soon, then taken Kemp’s place in 8-10yrs.  Kidding, I think his leadership will win out in the NFL.  He’ll get drafted.

It’s crazy, when I think of Fromm now, I think of the worst turkey calling I’ve ever heard in my life.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2020)

You would think he’d get attention flashing that NC ring......


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> You would think he’d get attention flashing that NC ring......


Did Matt Clark loan Fromm his?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 25, 2020)

James12 said:


> Fromm will be running for Houston county commissioner soon, then taken Kemp’s place in 8-10yrs.  Kidding, I think his leadership will win out in the NFL.  He’ll get drafted.
> 
> It’s crazy, when I think of Fromm now, I think of the worst turkey calling I’ve ever heard in my life.


I'd like to take Fromm frog gigging. Put a turkey call in his mouth and let him blow on it and you'd have big bull frogs jumpin in the boat.


----------



## James12 (Apr 25, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'd like to take Fromm frog gigging. Put a turkey call in his mouth and let him blow on it and you'd have big bull frogs jumpin in the boat.



?


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 25, 2020)

James12 said:


> Are you surprised?


I was kinda being sarcastic. Not a fan at all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2020)

Today will be Fromm's day


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks like several decent DE's are left. Curtis Weaver from Boise would be a good get. 


Or Fromm to back up Ryan...?


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 25, 2020)

Indy in the fourth round.. Fromm?....


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 25, 2020)

Eason..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

2nd QB gone today 3-picks after Eason goes to Colts to learn from QB Rivers, NY Jets take Florida Int'l QB. 

Falcons get another shot at Fromm in 4th Round with the upcoming 28th pick.


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Don't worry, next pick for Atlanta is in the 7th round where the Falcons may get another shot at Fromm with pick #14 (228 overall).  Not sure if Jake is willing to wait thru rounds 5 & 6.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I think it’s several things. Being 6‘0,6‘1 in a league that likes 6‘3 minimum at qb. His slow 40 times. His smaller hands that hurt his deep throws. Add it up and he’s a 4-6 rounder. I did think his leadership and smarts might move him up a bit for a team in need.


Need to add that height a little more!
6’2” oh I’m sorry gotta-be 6’3”


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

Guess Jalen Hurts won’t make it??


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

Guess Tua won’t make it either??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1014109
> 
> 
> Guess Jalen Hurts won’t make it??



Hurts is much more mobile and throws a better deep ball.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

6’2” Oh My ..... he shoulda been gone already! I’m sure he can run and throw as well as those guys with NC rings can.......or maybe not .


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 25, 2020)

I always think of Charlie Ward. At 6-2 was considered too short to play in the NFL and didn’t get drafted, despite winning the Heisman at FSU. Then went on to play 10-11 years in the NBA


----------



## LEGHORN (Apr 25, 2020)

No way Jake is 6’2”


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hurts is much more mobile and throws a better deep ball.


I was responding to bull when he said 6’0-6’1 is what they look at in height!

We will see who last longer in the NFL!

It sure won’t be the Hawaiian Cotton!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

LEGHORN said:


> No way Jake is 6’2”


Well I guess Tua ain’t 6’0 and Hurts ain’t 6’1.

I guess it’s racist that they made the white guy taller???


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

bullgator said:


> 6’2” Oh My ..... he shoulda been gone already! I’m sure he can run and throw as well as those guys with NC rings can.......or maybe not .


Maybe not but he sure did own the Gators??

Either Fromm is better than the Gators or the Gators just SUXS!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I was responding to bull when he said 6’0-6’1 is what they look at in height!
> 
> We will see who last longer in the NFL!
> 
> It sure won’t be the Hawaiian Cotton!



Out of Hurts and Tua?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Maybe not but he sure did own the Gators??
> 
> Either Fromm is better than the Gators or the Gators just SUXS!!


Strike a nerve?  Unintentional. Just having a factual discussion.
BTW I believe more Gators were taken in the first three rounds than awesome dogs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Congrats to Fromm going to Buffalo Bills in the 5th round at pick #22 or #167 overall.  Don't forget to pack a warm coat & snowfall gear.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 25, 2020)

Two kickers taken. One of them from Georgia.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Yep, Georgia Southern PK Tyler Bass going with Jake up to Buffalo where both are joining UGA WR alumni Isaiah McKenzie.  

Fromm can get in on Great Lakes fishing & chase whitetails in NY & Canada.

Georgia TE Charlie Woerner going to the 49ers.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 25, 2020)

Fromm will there when tuna and gurts have fizzled out. Wifey asked how long before tuna gets hurt. 2 games. 
I don’t wish it on him. Just imho.


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 25, 2020)

Someone finally picked Fromm? Great I hope he does great.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 25, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Fromm will there when tuna and gurts have fizzled out. Wifey asked how long before tuna gets hurt. 2 games.
> I don’t wish it on him. Just imho.


You're probably right. Hard for Fromm to get hurt standing on the sidelines for an entire career. Just imho


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 25, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Strike a nerve?  Unintentional. Just having a factual discussion.
> BTW I believe more Gators were taken in the first three rounds than awesome dogs.



Hit like a root canal with zero novacaine.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 25, 2020)

Fromm will work his way in
Ask Eason and Fields 
Imho


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

My cousin played many years for the Bills. They have voracious fans. From will never have to pay for a meal. My cousin loved it there he permanently moved and is still there.  Crazy cold!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2020)

Mr Irrelevant Tae Crowder


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Last pick UGA LB Tae Crowder goes to NY Giants.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Out of Hurts and Tua?


Tua


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Strike a nerve?  Unintentional. Just having a factual discussion.
> BTW I believe more Gators were taken in the first three rounds than awesome dogs.


Naw brother just stating facts as well.
I think Tim Tebow should have been a starter in the NFL, or at least had a career.
Tebow & Fromm are good guys whether they play football or not.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> Hit like a root canal with zero novacaine.


Naw I was eating with my wife while typing on GON laughing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Looking forward to good things happening from Auburn DT/DE Marlon Davidson coming to the Falcons. 



23-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254120899332235264

Fox 5 Atlanta retweeted: 
26-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254172866268090368


30-seconds







> A rare four-year starter for Auburn’s defensive line, Marlon Davidson was asked what he loves most about the game of football at the 2020 NFL Combine.





Atlanta Falcons retweeted: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254089572595761152


56-seconds 







> *College Highlights: Falcons second round pick, Marlon Davidson*


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 26, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking forward to good things happening from Auburn DT/DE Marlon Davidson coming to the Falcons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davidson is jacked up. It's nice to see. He was a handful in college hopefully it carries over to the pros


----------



## DannyW (Apr 26, 2020)

I always thought Davidson was a little overlooked playing beside Derrick Brown at Auburn. That was the best pick of the Falcon's draft.

Nick Coe is an Auburn defensive end who went undrafted...someone will probably sign him...his number was called out a lot last year.

Surprised Fromm lasted that long. His physical skills may be a little short but he has a top shelf football mental ability. I still think he will play in the NFL for a long time. Kept hoping NE would take him but Buffalo is a good spot...decent team with a veteran QB that could be beaten out a job in a year or two.


----------



## DannyW (Apr 26, 2020)

And Tae Crowder can play a little. Be nice to see him carve out a spot on special teams.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Strike a nerve?  Unintentional. Just having a factual discussion.
> BTW I believe more Gators were taken in the first three rounds than awesome dogs.


He isn't capable of factual discussions. I tried in another thread.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 26, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Davidson is jacked up. It's nice to see. He was a handful in college hopefully it carries over to the pros



Yep, good seeing him fired up about his new job.  Hope he can take it to the next level in time for the coming season.  Nice hearing from those who know about him since I don't follow close enough to keep up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm liking Marlon Davidson. His attitude and that LT earring ?

Welcome to the Falcons big fella.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks like the Saints are signing Winston to a 1 yr deal


----------



## bullgator (Apr 26, 2020)

Winston and Saint just don’t seem to go together. He’ll make a nice paycheck walking up and down their sideline looking confused..........assuming he makes the team.


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1014109
> 
> 
> Guess Jalen Hurts won’t make it??



Not playing QB. He's gonna be Taysom Hill.


----------



## James12 (Apr 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Winston and Saint just don’t seem to go together. He’ll make a nice paycheck walking up and down their sideline looking confused..........assuming he makes the team.



He had 30 interceptions last year, and the most in the first 5 years I think (maybe Favre had more?)... but he’s led the league in yards.  You don’t think that gets him a solid backup role in the League?


----------



## James12 (Apr 26, 2020)

Resica said:


> Not playing QB. He's gonna be Taysom Hill.



I think he plays QB eventually and for a very long time.  I’m one of a few that believe this, but I do.


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2020)

James12 said:


> I think he plays QB eventually and for a very long time.  I’m one of a few that believe this, but I do.


I hope you are right, I've been wrong before.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Resica said:


> Not playing QB. He's gonna be Taysom Hill.


Possibly, really according if he gets to show his skills as a QB. If someone got hurt and he was able to take over he could make it as a QB. 
But being a all around player like Hill he will always be utilized somewhere.


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Possibly, really according if he gets to show his skills as a QB. If someone got hurt and he was able to take over he could make it as a QB.
> But being a all around player like Hill he will always be utilized somewhere.



I hope he turns out great. I know there have been players that I thought would be great and weren't and others I thought would be busts and they were not. I wish him the best. The Eagles have a good backup right now.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 26, 2020)

James12 said:


> He had 30 interceptions last year, and the most in the first 5 years I think (maybe Favre had more?)... but he’s led the league in yards.  You don’t think that gets him a solid backup role in the League?


I don know man. I’m not saying he’s dumb, but when he opens the playbook and has to ask the coach “I forget, are we the hugs or the kisses?”, he may not be pro material.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 26, 2020)

I actually think Crowder is gonna be a decent player in the league. He is sideline to sideline quick and gets to the ball in a hurry. Thought he was a 4th or 5th rounder.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Resica said:


> I hope he turns out great. I know there have been players that I thought would be great and weren't and others I thought would be busts and they were not. I wish him the best. The Eagles have a good backup right now.


I wish Tim Tebow could have made it, he was a great QB and a humble guy just like Tua, Fromm, & Hurts!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking forward to good things happening from Auburn DT/DE Marlon Davidson coming to the Falcons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope he does well, but I feel sorry for anyone drafted by the Falcons!


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I wish Tim Tebow could have made it, he was a great QB and a humble guy just like Tua, Fromm, & Hurts!



I certainly agree with Tebow making it. He certainly comes across as a great human being.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Hope he does well, but I feel sorry for anyone drafted by the Falcons!



Reckon time will tell how well any of these draft picks can perform at the next level.  Yep, after the coming season is over, expecting it to be no fun for any players when the Falcons team goes even larger into the disruptive rebuilding process, probably with new coaching staffs.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 27, 2020)

I also liked the virtual draft idea better than the carnival atmosphere that it usually is. Liked seeing the coaches with there kids etc... liked seeing the players reaction with families. Thought it was cool.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2020)

Auburn's DT #3 Marlon Davidson talks about going against UGA's QB #11 Jake Fromm in an interview below with 11Alive Sports Maria Martin.

Marlon Davidson gets a SAC on Jake Fromm in 68 The Fan recent, short, highlights video below. 

Appears the Falcons were a bit surprised he was still available to select when their time came for their 2nd pick.



40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254128111035260928


43-seconds







> *Marlon Davidson: Atlanta's Second Pick in the 2020 NFL Draft*
> 
> Atlanta took Auburn defensive lineman Marlon Davidson with 47th pick of the 2020 NFL Draft






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254207100881973248


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2020)

Big Marlon is the only pick we got who will help us....hope I am wrong.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2020)

Here's some highlights from Falcons 1st round pick Clemson CB #8 A.J. Terrell followed by last video showing his tough time against LSU WR #1 Ja'Marr Chase in the national championship where all had trouble keeping up with Ja'Marr Chase who then was just a sophomore, but hope next draft in 2021 that the Falcons get a shot at drafting him, too. 



33-seconds 







> 680TheFan
> 
> Atlanta took Clemson cornerback A.J. Terrell with the 16th pick of the first round in the 2020 NFL Draft





52-seconds







> Atlanta Falcons
> 
> With the 16th overall pick, the Falcons selected cornerback A.J. Terrell out of Clemson in the first round of the NFL Draft.





58-seconds 







> Atlanta Falcons
> 
> Check out highlights from A.J. Terrell's high school career at Westlake in Atlanta, GA.





Time = 1:17 







> LSU WR Ja'Marr Chase finished with 221 receiving yards and two touchdowns in the National Championship against Clemson.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2020)

Hope Falcons can find at least one diamond in the rough with their 20 undrafted college free agents.



https://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/falcons-agree-to-terms-with-20-undrafted-college-free-agents

*Falcons agree to terms with 20 undrafted college free agents*



> Eleven of the team's UDFA players were on offense and nine were on defense






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254831387913400321


Time = 1:30

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254839982167977987


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Big Marlon is the only pick we got who will help us....hope I am wrong.



No telling new drafted & undrafted players will perform in the future which is so unpredictable.  Their video highlights look decent.  At 1st, only Big Marlon caught my eye, too, but maybe you'll see something you like in the drafted player short video highlights below. 



Time = 3:52 







> Atlanta Falcons
> 
> Check out the highlights from the 2020 Atlanta Falcons draft class.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2020)

And here I thought none of these guys cared about the Nfl... ???


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> And here I thought none of these guys cared about the Nfl... ???


this time of the year the NFL and CFB are married at the hip, especially in these times.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 2, 2020)

In case anyone is interested on how sports news graded the Falcons & NFC South draft . . . 



https://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/falcons-receive-draft-grades-for-2020-class 

*Falcons receive draft grades for 2020 class*


AND 


https://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/matt-tabeek-grades-the-nfc-south-good-bad-and-not-so-great-picks 

*grades the NFC South: Good, bad and not-so-great picks*


----------

